# Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln



## Felipe95 (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich plane im mom einen angelurlaub am Ebro-Stausee Riba Roja zu machen um dort mal gezielt Wles zu angeln und zu fangen aber in welcher jahreszeit hat man dort die besten chancen bzw. möglichkeit ? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

LG Felix


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

hallo,

was willst du genau? Drillspaß oder klasse (größe) Fährst du mit dem auto (Köfis) .....
Gruß


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hallo,

Joa Dillspaß oder größe ist ne gute Frage ^^
Will schon ein paar Welse fangen und "Drillspaß" haben aber wenn ein goßer dabei wäre wär auch nicht schlecht, wenn man schonmal da ist will man ja auch son wels fangen wofür der ebro und seine stauseee bekannt sind 
Ob wir da ein auto zuverfügung haben weiß ich noch nicht ... 
kommt wohl darauf an was nun schlussendlich gebucht wird ob mit selbstverpflegung oder wenns das gibt auch mit pferflegung vor ort. 
Aber da ich nicht wirklich viel plan vom wallerangeln habe und auch bei mir zuhause nirgends die möglichkeit hab irgendwo auf wels zu angeln kommen für mich auch nur angeltrips mit guiding infrage wo dann wie ich hoffe auch Tackle und Köder mit imbegriffen sind bzw. leihbar.

Evtl kennt ja jemand n anbieter am riba roja der sowas wie mehrtägiges oder 1tägiges vollguiding anbietet ?????
Nicht das ich dann da ankomme und bin da voll auf mich allein gestellt ^^

LG Felix


----------



## Noby (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hallo Felix,
war 2003 in Flix im Camp von Andrees Angelreisen.Schau mal auf der Seite von denen.Ich weiß das Sie auch Vollguiding anbieten.

Lg Norbert


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Meinst du auf der HP von andres angelreisen, weil da habe ich schon geguckt und habe nicht gefunden.


----------



## nostradamus (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hallo,

meine Frage ging in folgende richtung:

Falls ihr fliegt:
wenig Tackle, keine Köfis etc., öfis fangen dort unten ist echt schwer.

Guiding:
Gute Idee.

Jahreszeit:
Waren im März unten und wir haben wenig Fische gefangen, aber dafür halt die großen.


Nosta


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hab eben einfach mal bei andrees angelreisen angerufen und um tackle und guiding muss ich mir wohl keine sorgen machen 

Was sind denn für dich "Die Großen" ? 1,80m+ oder 2m+ ?

Ich muss nur nochmal überlegen wanns losgehen soll ich denke im herbst da es im sommer doch etwas zu warm seien könnte 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Noby (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hallo Felix,wir waren Anfang Juli also nach der Laichzeit und nach Vollmond dort für 2 Wochen.
Wir haben 5 Welse gefangen der Größte war 227 cm.
Guiding war damals möglich am Stau See oder am Delta.


Lg Noby


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

In 2 wochen nur 5 Welse ? 227cm ist ja bombe !!!!! 
Aber nur 5 stück in 2 Wochen ? hab Videos gesehen da haben die an einem Tag mehr gefangen !?


----------



## Noby (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Nur 5 richtig.
Wir haben nicht nur auf Wels gefischt auch auf Zander und Karpfen.
Und Donnerstag ist Grillabend im Camp da fällt Angeln aus. #g#g#g#g
PS.
Das Nachtangeln ist verboten!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*



Felix K. schrieb:


> In 2 wochen nur 5 Welse ? 227cm ist ja bombe !!!!!
> Aber nur 5 stück in 2 Wochen ? hab Videos gesehen da haben die an einem Tag mehr gefangen !?



Was hast denn du für Vorstellungen vom Welsangeln?


----------



## Jose (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*



Felix K. schrieb:


> In 2 wochen nur 5 Welse ? 227cm ist ja bombe !!!!!
> Aber nur 5 stück in 2 Wochen ? hab Videos gesehen da haben die an einem Tag mehr gefangen !?




würde ich mich an die videohersteller halten...


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Joa also meine Vorstellungen waren eigl so, das im Normalfall 2-3 waller am Tag bei nem vollguiding möglich bzw. Normal ist. 
Habt ihr denn dort auch schon auf schwarzbarsch geangelt ?
Das wäre auch ein fisch der mich sehr interessieren würde 

LG Felix


----------



## Seele (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Joa also meine Vorstellungen waren eigl so, das im Normalfall 2-3 waller am Tag bei nem vollguiding möglich bzw. Normal ist.
> Habt ihr denn dort auch schon auf schwarzbarsch geangelt ?
> Das wäre auch ein fisch der mich sehr interessieren würde
> 
> LG Felix




Der typische Walleranfänger halt. 
Mach dir keine so großen Hoffnungen, dann wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht. Am Ebro kann dir alles passieren, wobei viele Fische eher die Regel sind. Wenn du an den richtigen Stellen mit Pellets fischst fangst du auch. Obs richtiges Wallerfischen ist, darüber wird gestritten. 
Nimm auf jeden Fall ein Guiding, da du dich anscheinend noch überhaupt nicht auskennst und somit wenig Erfolg allein haben wirst wenns blöd läuft.


----------



## ebro junky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Ich bin bisher nur mit dem Bavarian Guiding Service gefahren ! War immer super! Erstes mal dort auf Karpfen bis 43 Pfund , erstes mal auf Wels bis 1,86m und ca 45 kg ! Alles nur mit ein paar tips von den jungs vom BGS ! Mit Guiding bekommst natürlich noch mehr Tips und Tricks mit , die du dann den rest vom Urlaub nutzen kannst ! kannst ja mal auf die seite gehen !


----------



## Felipe95 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Klar für mich kommt nur guiding infrage hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie nen waller gefangen da in meinen hausgewassern dazu keine Möglichkeit besteht. Ein kleines Grundwissen hab ich schon bin ja kein "angelanfänger" aber was den wels angeht halt alles nur theoretisch.
War halt aber schon immer son Traum von mir einen großen wels zu fangen.

@ ebro junky: vielen dank für den tipp

Gruß Felix


----------



## ebro junky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Ich habs vorher nur mal am Forellenpuff , vergeblich , auf wels probiert . Dann das erste mal am ebro , ohne guiding , und wir haben zu zweit 31 Fische gefangen !


----------



## ElfeIris (16. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hi 
Wir waren letzte Woche am Ebro... Allerdings im Stausee bei Caspe.
Ist ein Holländer der schon lange dort ist (über 11 Jahre) sich also bestens dort auskennt. Wir sind auf Zander und Barsch gegangen, haben für das Wetter auch ganz gut gefangen...

http://www.catfish-camp-caspe.com/deutsch/

Er bietet Guiding an. Kannst Dir aussuchen, in welcher Form  Unterkunft ist prima, Boote ebenfalls. Grüße Gert von uns wenn Du ihn anschreibst...

Gruß Iris


----------



## Felipe95 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

hallo,

Wenn ich außer auf Waller auch mal ein Tag auf Schwarzbarsch und Zander gehen möchte sollte bzw. muss ich da GuFis, Wobbler und co von zuhause mitbringen oder kann man sowas auch in den camps leihen oder kaufen wie habt ihr das gemacht ???

Gruß Felix


----------



## ElfeIris (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hi Felix!
Wir haben unsere Gummifische mitgenommen.
Den besten Erfolg hatten wir auf braune Sandras...
Wird aber grad auch gut mit weißen Gummifischen gefangen. Damit sind die meisten Spanier grad unterwegs...
In Caspe hats 1 größteres Angelgeschäft in der Nähe vom Supermarkt Orang Utan. Da bekommst eigentlich alle Gummiköder.
Gruß
Iris


----------



## Felipe95 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Super ... Vielen Dank !

Hab jetzt mal alles so pauschal zusammengerechnet...
Flugreise,Leihwagen,Unterkunft,Leihgeräte,Guiding,Verpflegung, usw. 

Bin für 2 Pers. auf etwa 2500-2800€ gekommen ist das normalpreis ?

Ist ja schon ganz schön happig ^^

LG Felix


----------



## ElfeIris (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Wir haben ca. 1300 bezahlt sind aber mit dem eigenen Auto hin. Darin enthalten ist auch die Fahrt (Benzin und Maut) für 1 Woche incl. Boot. Es kommt auch immer darauf an wie viel Guiding du willst/brauchst.
Gerd hat uns einen halben Tag mal ein paar gute Stellen gezeigt und das hat uns auf Zander eigentlich gut gelangt.
Gruß
Iris


----------



## Felipe95 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Joa is klar das Guiding daran ist das teuerste würde ich auf nur auf Zander aus seien würde ich das auch so machen wie du weil Zander angeln kann ich bzw. davon hab ich plan ^^
Aber Waller halt nicht ^^ 
Evtl kennt ja noch jemand nen anbieter wo speziell das Guiding n bisl günstiger ist als bei andrees angelreisen ?


----------



## ElfeIris (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Also in Caspe bei Gert kannst dein Guiding buchen wie du es brauchst. Ist auch Verhandlungssache


----------



## Cyprinoid (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee-Welsangeln*

Hi, bei dem Flug kannst du einiges sparen.
Ich fliege immer mit RyanAir , teilweise habe ich nur rund 30 € pro Flug bezahlt.
Am Flughafen ( Girona oder Reus ) geht´s dann mit dem Mietwagen weiter. Ist echt das bequemste was du machen kannst. 

Desweiteren kann ich dir auch nur den Bavarian Guiding Service nahe legen. Von den Unterkünften, der Betreuung und den Guides sind die schon allererste Sahne. 
Seit neustem gibt es in Mequinenza auch einen FOX Rage Shop, wenn du also Gummis brauchst....


----------

